# Bridge City TM-1 Tenonmaker



## JBHJR (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone made their own? A while back there was a post from MAFE1 regarding a prototype that was in progress but I haven't seen anything more about it. If anyone has plans for a tenonmaker I would certainly appreciate hearing from you.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## brianpoundingnails (May 3, 2018)

I looked at what was available on the market and wasn't impressed. The pencil sharpeners looked like they wouldn't last ten minutes, and the table saw jig looks like it would destroy a table saw. I decided to build a machine that functions as a large capacity lathe, mortisor, large capacity drill press, and sawmill. Take a look at pics on dropbox links:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nr4yw91iv2hgdl0/AACv5-Unq_KSGyYK-2YHwWIBa?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pq9hfk8rqr7l416/AADQZxeku_HGeIBLpz4MeasIa?dl=0


----------

